

Duolingo: We’re hiring engineers - shacker
http://duolingo.com/jobs

======
gyom
The jobs page doesn't say where Duolingo is geographically.

I see Carnegie Mellon being mentioned in the "terms" section, though.

~~~
pauldino
If you click on the jobs themselves they do indicate they are in Pittsburgh,
PA

~~~
gyom
My bad. =)

